# Plz suggest laptop under 38k budget



## Ashok Verma (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi friends, I have to buy a Laptop with 3rd/4th Gen Core i5 or Core i3 and ATI RADEON  Graphics for Gaming and 
 I am thinking to get HP pavilion 15 N260tx: Budget 38K

Any Other Suggestions from Experts?
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans. Ms office, Internet surfing opening 10-15 tabs simultaneously, Playing Games FarCry, NFS, watching Movies, *
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 38K, Can expand 2-3k more*
3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans:No*
4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Win8.1*
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans:500GB OR 1TB(Whichever my budget allows)*
6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have. 
*Ans:No, It's a Laptop
*7. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:within 2-3 weeks*
8. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Kota, Rajasthan,  I'm open to buy online preferably Flipkart.com*


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you have the Operating System or you want a Laptop with Windows 8/8.1 pre-installed?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 30, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Do you have the Operating System or you want a Laptop with Windows 8/8.1 pre-installed?



Frnds, I need Laptop with Windows pre installed...


----------



## vkl (Apr 30, 2014)

I am locking your previous thread:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/183217-need-laptop-under-38k-budget.html
and moving this to "Laptops and Netbooks section".You can fill this:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------

